# HANS WERNER HENZE - your favorite works w comments, pls.



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking for comments from Henze listeners - only know the 7th Symphony and the Barcarola per Grande Orchestra (Rattle/Birmingham), but want to obtain more. I've heard the 9th Symphony is a great work. Thanks in advance of any replies.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html

A lot of times I want to start threads like this, but the "composer guestbook" sub-forum has them.

I was here a few months before I took that sub-forum seriously. I thought it was a place where people could leave messages for their favorite composers, like those Facebook pages for dead people.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmm. I see that you've been there already!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

oops. sorry. I couldn't find where that line had developed. I'm still a bit spazzed about finding previous posts, threads to remember. Thanks for the information, plenty of Henze recs there. 



science said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
> 
> A lot of times I want to start threads like this, but the "composer guestbook" sub-forum has them.
> 
> I was here a few months before I took that sub-forum seriously. I thought it was a place where people could leave messages for their favorite composers, like those Facebook pages for dead people.


----------

